# SUNSHINE COAST FARES UP 25% - HO HO HO MERRY XMAS



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Increase in fares


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Effective from today.


----------



## Swanwa (Dec 11, 2016)

Congrats mate! Hope the request will keep!


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

wow, almost worth considering going back on...... mmmmmmmmmmmmm nah


----------

